# Any Open Church Jobs in the area



## gbearden (Oct 19, 2007)

I use to live in pensacola and was wondering if there are any open church jobs in the area. I have a bachelors degree and currently five plus years experience. I know the job market is bad everywhere but thought I would try my luck on here to see if there were any openings. 

Greatly appreciate it if you knew of any openings.

Thanks!


----------

